# Help! Is A 250Watt Heater Too Much?



## TeriyakiSawce (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a planted 30 gal tank with a 250Watt stealth pro heater upright next to the intake of my xp3. I was just wondering if the heater is too powerful for my tank. 
TIA


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

no it should be ok... the heater is controlled by a tremostate so it'll shut off one the water temp is up.

I have a 300watt in my 25gal... it's way over kill but it's never been a problem... in fact it has saved my butt when I forget turn the heat back on after changing the air filter and the temp in my house dropped to 60 when i was out!

I only use that heater because the heater for my 25 died and I had the 300watt from a box of fish stuff i got for free at a yard sale.


----------

